
He wanted to destroy democracy, now he wants to sell web services (2017) - iudqnolq
https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/21/14671978/alt-right-mencius-moldbug-urbit-curtis-yarvin-tlon
======
iudqnolq
Urbit recently made the front page [prev_hn]. Because the founder's political
philosophies are reflected in the foundational building blocks of the product
[feudal_design], I found the context behind them relevant.

[prev_hn]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21672481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21672481)

[feudal_design]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21673198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21673198)

------
janee
Oef, such a long article and still no real explanation of wth Urbit really is.
I was curious and so went to the website, it looks interesting but still so
freaking hard to find a tldr version of wth it is.

My best would be "a webapp acting as an OS with comms taking place inside it
for improved privacy / data control"

------
buboard
is this a hit piece? an half-finished article about both the tech and its
author? it feels so 2017

~~~
iudqnolq
Is this a hit comment? The piece is certainly critical. It's certainly from
2017. Why makes you think it's incorrect?

~~~
buboard
> Is this a hit comment?

very much so. The article begins with a conclusion and then justifies it with
mostly ad hominems, making it look incorrect

~~~
iudqnolq
The entire point of the article is an ad hominem argument, but ad hominem
arguments aren't categorically false. The article argues that his politics
influenced the design of the system for the worse, making his politics
relevant to his software. Specifically, the article reveals that the initial
design of the name system was explicitly modeled on "lockean homesteading
theory".

~~~
buboard
so , a hit piece. cool.

